# Spider Egg Sacks



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I did two egg sacks (so far) and I'll probably do a couple of more. But my son says he thinks they would look better if I actually incorporate them into the webs I plan on putting up. That's not a bad idea, either. We actually saw a real egg sack in the corner of a web ... it starts to get thicker, then blends into the web ... a neat effect. I think I'll try it.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

what did you use to make them? They look great.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks. I decided to do something that would give me the effect I want, and embarrass my teenage son, so I took him with me to buy a pair of white pantyhose. THAT was the most fun part of this project! I cut them off to the right length and put a little cotton batting in them. Then I forced a few Styrofoam balls into them. (The smooth kind, not the cheap rough ones)

Then I sprayed the whole thing with spray adhesive and wrapped it in spider webbing, and misted it with a little grey spray paint in places.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cute!!! I do my powder room like a spider cave... The light bulbs get changed out with blacklights and strobe bulbs. Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

They make me shudder, so good work!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

good looking spider egg sacks,, using the white panty hose it a great idea~


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look great Dr M - I did mine using white trash bags filled with newspaper, and then sprayed the adhesive and covered with webs but I love the idea of white pantyhose!

I made my sacks and then I did incorporate them into the webs when we set up the scene. They do look effective when surrounded by webs rather than just hanging alone.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Headless said:


> They do look effective when surrounded by webs rather than just hanging alone.


Got pictures? Would love to see.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

They look great! Very creepy.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Got pictures? Would love to see.


Unfortunately not one that I can find shows exactly what we did last year - these photos were from the year before - a spider sack and a spider victim - but I linked up the props to the general webbing in the scene a lot more last year.


----------

